
Ask HN: Like Patreon but for donors? - zackmorris
I&#x27;m looking for a service where I could set up a monthly subscription to bill my credit card a certain amount.  Then I could go into a control panel and assign a certain amount&#x2F;percentage to various nonprofit groups or websites.  The service would take care of everything, doling out the money to the organizations for a small fee, possibly even anonymously to prevent getting buried in email and notifications.  Having all the tax deduction info in one place would be nice too.<p>So with Patreon where I might donate $5&#x2F;mo, the service I&#x27;m thinking of would more likely be in the $20&#x2F;mo, $100&#x2F;mo or higher range and go towards more pressing causes like curing diseases and preventing environmental catastrophes.<p>I&#x27;ve entered midlife and want to help the world, especially in these times.  But it&#x27;s hard to find the energy to get involved so I would feel better donating.  I searched the web and couldn&#x27;t really find a service that did everything and that&#x27;s as user-friendly as Patreon so thought I&#x27;d ask here.  Thanks for any help you can provide.
======
rusbus
I think Givewell [0] basically does what you have in mind, but probably not
with as much control as you might want.

[https://www.givewell.org/](https://www.givewell.org/)

